# Bont Riot Heat Molding



## Tin Pot (19 Mar 2017)

hj all,

Bought some of these, using same size as my existing shoes.

The are extremely difficult to get my feet in, wig toes squashed.

Question:

Does the heat molding process relax the fit at all?


----------



## S-Express (19 Mar 2017)

If you bought the wrong size, then no amount of moulding will help. But if the fit is ok to start with, then it will be improved with moulding - can only suggest giving it a try.


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Mar 2017)

Send them back - I had to go up 2 sizes with my bont's. If you heat mould them then you probably could not send them back.


----------



## Lonestar (19 Mar 2017)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Kwa7A3YcZQ


I don't know if this is any help but looks well dodgy to me.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Mar 2017)

I've had a couple of pair of bonts and they fit me as they came,did try on my older ones just to give it a go,but never managed it.Had them in oven a while but no joy.


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Mar 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Send them back - I had to go up 2 sizes with my bont's. If you heat mould them then you probably could not send them back.



Yeah maybe, I just wondered if the heat molding let the shoe stretch a bit where it's needed - there's no description of how they should feel before the heat moulding.

I have short wide feet - no shoe fits well out of the box, which is why I wanted to try these, but they are surprising tight.

And you're right, you can't send them back after moulding.


----------



## S-Express (19 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> And you're right, you can't send them back after moulding.



The shoe looks outwardly identical after the moulding process. Shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## zizou (19 Mar 2017)

Did you follow bonts instructions for measuring your foot? Tracing around then measuring length and width was pretty accurate for me (although i dont think they do a wide fit version of the riots)


----------



## reacher (20 Mar 2017)

Not in my experience I tried heating them several times and to be honest they pretty much went back to where they were before I heated them up almost like when hot they relax a bit then cool back to the same as before, personally I think it's marketing hype, it definately feels like they are changing shape when hot but for me they just cooled to exactly where they were before , plus I rode in them and I thought it was like having my feet encased in solid steel shoes most uncomfortable shoe I'v ever tried. Same, you can't tell if they have been heated or not although the people who sell them may be able to, possible they may have built in something to show if they have been heated I do know if you have a problem heating them it's a zero return policy


----------



## S-Express (20 Mar 2017)

reacher said:


> Not in my experience I tried heating them several times and to be honest they pretty much went back to where they were before I heated them up almost like when hot they relax a bit then cool back to the same as before,



Did you follow the instructions? Moulded mine twice and the fit is perfect. The target temperature is critical, as is wearing them while they cool. They will not revert back to their original form once moulded as there is no 'memory' in the carbon.


reacher said:


> plus I rode in them and I thought it was like having my feet encased in solid steel shoes most uncomfortable shoe I'v ever tried.



Conversely, I've had mine for four years now and they remain the most comfortable cycling shoes I've ever worn.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Mar 2017)

Likewise,as I said before maybe I'm lucky as fit as they come.Actually comfy aswell ! But as for heat moulding didn't change the shoe at all


----------



## S-Express (20 Mar 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Likewise,as I said before maybe I'm lucky as fit as they come.Actually comfy aswell ! But as for heat moulding didn't change the shoe at all



Well, if the shoes were already comfortable out of the box (ie the right size and right shape), then the moulding process is unlikely to change anything. Mine were the right size, but felt like planks of wood until I moulded them.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Mar 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Send them back - I had to go up 2 sizes with my bont's. If you heat mould them then you probably could not send them back.





zizou said:


> Did you follow bonts instructions for measuring your foot? Tracing around then measuring length and width was pretty accurate for me (although i dont think they do a wide fit version of the riots)



How bizarre - Bont do not use standard sizing.

I've checked their tool against standard measurements, and it recommends sizes 1.5 larger than standard sizing for the same measurements.

EDIT

I ran the same numbers again and it recommended half a size smaller than the ones that don't fit.

Hmm.

Time to send them back and get cheap DHB. They don't fit well, but they do fit.


----------



## reacher (20 Mar 2017)

Yep followed instructions, several times i heated them tried a number of ways to get them to fit better, many people are happy with them I can only give my experiance of them and I thought they were all hype, others may well be very pleased with them. My problem with them is they market them as being heat mouldable to fit any foot, even though they won't fit when you buy them, well try sending them back after you have realised you can't get them to mould to your foot, like I said zero returns policy and after sales service is also a point blank no refunds or returns from them once you have heated them up.


----------



## S-Express (20 Mar 2017)

My Bont A2s are the same size as all my previous cycling shoes. So to me, the sizing is pretty standard.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Mar 2017)

Yes but the whole point of being heat mouldable is for a custom fit.As I said I can wear them as they are,bought a cheap second hand pair I wear in winter so thought I'd give the moulding a go.No different to me though,they hardly changed at all


----------



## S-Express (20 Mar 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Yes but the whole point of being heat mouldable is for a custom fit.



Absolutely. But I'm just saying that if yours were a perfect fit out of the box, then you would be unlikely to notice the difference that any heat mouding would have made.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Mar 2017)

S-Express said:


> Absolutely. But I'm just saying that if yours were a perfect fit out of the box, then you would be unlikely to notice the difference that any heat mouding would have made.


I'm not trying to sound awkward here,I'm pretty lucky as the shoes felt fine as I say.Was just curious to mold to foot.We had a oven thermometer so thought I'd give it a go.Followed instructions of web but didn't feel the sole become mouldable at all.But I hear other people who had success so I'll put it down to me,I'm crap with the oven at best of times.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Mar 2017)

DHB out of stock, so I'm chancing my arm with one size up *Gaerne G.Avia Road Shoes - Wide Fit 2015*


----------



## reacher (20 Mar 2017)

That's because the sole doesn't mould to your foot and to be honest I don't think the top moves much either, a bit maybe but nothing like they claim, i would say if their uncomfortable before you heat them then in my experiance theirs marginal improvement only my gripe is not with the shoes it's with the manufacturer who sell a shoe that's by it's very nature you won't know if it's any good until you have baked it in the oven then if it's still no good it's tough luck their not interested even if it does not do what they claim it will do plus is not an ongoing process every time you heat them they return to normal so you can't just keep on trying to alter them bit by bit until they are fitted once they cool that's that opportunity gone you have to start again


----------



## S-Express (20 Mar 2017)

reacher said:


> That's because the sole doesn't mould to your foot and to be honest I don't think the top moves much either,



The upper is not mouldable - only the sole is. The sole does mould to your foot though, that's the whole USP of the shoes.



reacher said:


> every time you heat them they return to normal



I don't know why you keep repeating this. It is categorically incorrect.

In general, some punctuation would help people better understand your comments.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Mar 2017)

I understood fine,but I agree it's only the carbon sole that is 'supposed ' to mould.But agree also didn't get any movement in it at all.Definitely had them hot enough,smelt like they were going to burn after 3rd attempt.


----------



## reacher (20 Mar 2017)

Whatever I'm not arguing the point I'm saying the pair I had didn't mold to anything like the advertising blurb would have you believe others may get differant results like I said take it up with them an see if you can get a refund after you buy a pair an they still don't mold to your feet as they state in their advertising that they will definately do that


----------

